# big gar



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

not-as-bid-as MPB, but a biggun none-the-less....... http://www.thenewsstar.com/article/...1/NEWSFRONT2/Bow-fisherman-s-gargantuan-catch


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

ugly,........... both of'em

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:........


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

That is sweet


----------

